#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Roteador Huawei

## jmonfardini

Ola pessoal, bom dia!.

Estou com o seguinte problema: Adquiri um link Frame_relay e um roteador Huawei e possuo um firewal com RH 9 e iptables.
É o seguinte, eu configurei o roteador e quando eu acesso o console dele eu consigo pingar qualquer ip na internet tudo certinho, mas quando eu vou na minha maquina com o firewall eu só consigo pingar a sua porta ethernet e a wan. 
como faço para ativar para o host pingar a os ips na internet? tem alguma configuração q tenho que procurar na documentação do router?

obrigado.

----------


## loc_dog

você criar um rota padrão no seu roteador?
dizem que os huawei é o clone da cisco, se for mesmo, tente no modo de configuração global inserir o comando ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 ip_do_roteador_da_operadora

qualquer coisa, entre em contato comigo pelo MSN
[email protected]

----------


## Umesh

Acredito que está faltando uma rota de retorno estou te enviando um tutorial básico:

----------

